# Tuxedo



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello! So I'm getting married in 7 months and of course I wanted lil Benny to be my ring bearer, but unfortunately our church won't allow it. I am having the photo/videographers at my house while I get ready and wanted to have Benny dressed in a special outfit. Afterall, his mom and dad are tying the knot! I know I probably sound nuts









Any suggestions on websites that sell tuxedos or wedding clothes for dogs?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, I have a darling black tux.... I got it at the Atlanta Gift Show. It is adorable... I'll get the info for you later today!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Glamour Dog has wedding clothes. She's a member and I think SM members get a 10% discount.

http://www.glamourdog.com/wedding.html


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> Glamour Dog has wedding clothes. She's a member and I think SM members get a 10% discount.
> 
> http://www.glamourdog.com/wedding.html[/B]


Thank you! OMG the toy engagement ring is hysterical. That is a must have!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Congratulations!

PetEdge also has one. 










Edited to add: OO it's the same one as posted above. It's cheaper on Pet Edge, but it might still be cheaper from the other site because PetEdge charges a fortune for shipping. Good luck! And post lots of photos!


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

> Hello! So I'm getting married in 7 months and of course I wanted lil Benny to be my ring bearer, but unfortunately our church won't allow it. I am having the photo/videographers at my house while I get ready and wanted to have Benny dressed in a special outfit. Afterall, his mom and dad are tying the knot! I know I probably sound nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't sound nuts at all. I got married last June and Darla was in my wedding. I had a dress made for her that matched the bridesmaids and had her carried in with the flower girl and ring bearer.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You're just as "nutty" as the rest of us Maltese enthusiasts.









If I were getting married, both of the girls would have to have special wedding outfits and bows to match and lots and lots of picture with me to celebrate the wedding.









They're my "children" and would be just as included in the events as any "skin kids".

Congratulations on the upcoming event.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, I think your beau should swing for the Harry Winston diamond ring. It is much larger, and I feel sure it is of great quality. Good luck with the wedding plans and best wishes for a long and happy life together!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

aww thanks everyone! the big day isn't till september, but i'll post pics then of course!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a beautiful tux but it is pretty small. What is your baby's size?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

At Gigi and Luca's we have a beautiful Tux and a GREAT Ring Bearer outfit for dogs.



http://www.gigiandluca.com/catalog.php?category=3



Plus SM members get a 10% discount!











enJOY!
Melanie


----------

